
Watch and learn: How music videos are triggering a literacy boom in India - robg
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2010/09/19/watch_and_learn/?page=full
======
krakensden
Seems like a good companion to the "how to raise boys who read" article.

